# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  MRT nach Protonenbestrahlung wann sinnvoll?

## Holger 1957

Hallo @all,

ich hatte im August/September unter Hormontherapie (Trenantone) eine Protonenbestrahlung im RPTC. Mein PSA war 3 Monate nach Bestrahlung 0,58 (runter von 51,3 bei Diagnose, Gleason 9). Mir wurde empfohlen, noch bis Mai die Hormontherapie fortzusetzen. Die nächste (letzte) Spitze steht nächste Woche an.
Mir geht es soweit gut. Allerdings muss ich nachts noch 3mal raus. Um ca. 4 Uhr bin ich für längere Zeit wach (Organuhr Prostata korrespondiert).
Ist es sinnvoll, mal ein MRT machen zu lassen? Sieht man dort etwas therapeutisch Relevantes? 
Leider ist das RPTC ja nun geschlossen, und man kommt da nicht weiter.
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Holger 1957

https://myprostate.eu/?req=report

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Nein, ein MRT bringt da nichts.

----------


## MartinWK

Was soll denn therapiert werden?

Der Harndrang? -  Da wäre eine Blasenspiegelung möglich, die vermutlich nur die Schäden durch die Strahlentherapie sehen wird.

Die Prostata? - Ein PSMA PET/CT wäre nach dieser neueren Studie dem MRT vorzuziehen:
https://link.springer.com/article/10...330-018-5819-y
Außer man plant eine fokale Salvage: "Positron emission tomography (PET) with 68Ga PSMA ligands offers high sensitivity to detect recurrent PCa [6], yet the poor spatial resolution limits its use for focal salvage strategies."
Diese prospektive Fallstudie zeigt auch mögliche Therapiewege: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...002/jmri.26581
Dort wurde ein anfängliches MRT gemacht für die Gruppe (noch) ohne Rezidiv. Das macht Sinn, da der Radiologe dann später Veränderungen sehen kann, die bei der Beurteilung grenzwertiger Diffusionswerte helfen können. Allerdings geschah dies erst Jahre nach der Bestrahlung.
Unter ADT, 4 Monate nach RT und ohne biochemisches Rezidiv (PSA >= Nadir+2,0) wird das MRT *jetzt* therapeutisch nichts erbringen.

Vermutete Metastasen? - Kein MRT, sondern PSMA PET/CT, weil MRT die Lymphknoten nicht ausreichend beurteilen kann.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Es gibt keine Grund für eine Behandlung an der Prostata. Der PSA ist tief.
Der Harndrang ist ein Problem und darum muss sich nun ein Urologe kümmern. Woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Es kann sich durchaus um eine Folge der Strahlentherapie handeln (Ja, auch Protonen machen Nebenwirkungen...).

----------


## flüstermann

@ Strahlentherapeut,

sie haben Recht, auch Protonen haben Nebenwirkungen!

Während der Behandlung ist nichts bemerkbar, ausser das die Meisten sowas wie Harnvorhalt bekommen, wogegen Tamsulosin (nehme ich noch heute!) sowas wie eine Allzweckwaffe ist.

Aaaber, nach der Behandlung.
- die Fatique ist so ziemlich die erste Varainte von Nebenwirkungen (hatte sie fast ein halbes Jahr lang)
- nach 1,5 Jahren hatte ich urplötzlich viel Blut im Stuhl: Ursache Strahlenproktitis! Behandelt mittels ArgonPlasmaCoagulation (da nicht betäubt: sieht aus wie Schutzgasschweißen), hält zumindest bis heute und bedeutete nur 3 Tage im KH.
- Harnröhrenschlitzung wegen stark nachlassendem Strahl nach 2 Jahren (Lokal betäubt mittels Rückenspritze - nie wieder, da Diabetiker war das Nachlassen der Betäubung ein Horror, sie mussten mich fast ins Bett reinschnallen so zuckten meine Beine und 5 tage KH)
- erneute -aber diesmal nur Harnröhren Bougierung - Behandlung wegen schwachen Strahl (sollte dies wieder kommen: Bougierung, schnell in der Praxis und absolut ohne NW oder gar KH)

Ansonsten bisher nichts mehr im Zusammenhang mit der Protonenbestrahlung. 

Meine PSA werte sind auch OK, somit bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

lg

----------


## Holger 1957

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Ich fühle mich eigentlich gut "merke" die Prostata nachts manchmal. Freitag hatte ich die, nach Empfehlung des RPTC, letzte Hormonspritze und eine PSA-Bestimmung.
Montag kommt das Ergebnis - ich bin gespannt.
Natürlich hat auch die Protonentherapie Nebenwirkungen (es wurden ja auch die Lymphen oben bestrahlt), aber die sind für mich eher minimal und problemlos zu ertragen. Die Hormontherapie macht einem da doch wesentlich mehr mit Hitzeflushs und Müdigkeit zu schaffen!
Ich stelle dne PSA bei myprostate.eu rein, sobald ich ihn habe.

Beste Grüße

Holger 1957

----------


## Dignity

Hallo zusammen,
ich wÃ¼rde mir erst einmal nicht so groÃe Sorgen machen. VÃ¶llige Gewissheit wirst Du auch damit nicht erreichen. Nach 3 Monaten kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Die derzeitige Situation zeigt uns mal wieder eindringlich wie anfÃ¤llig der Organismus ist. Trotzdem hast Du mit deiner Entscheidung in meinen Augen richtig gehandelt.
hatte im Okt/Nov 18 meine Bestrahlung im WPE . Danach Trenatone alle drei Monate. Die Ãrztin meinte fÃ¼r 2Jahre wegen meines hohen Risikos Gleason 8, M0 .
Habe die Empfehlung ignoriert und nach einem Jahr Schluss gemacht.
Bin jetzt seit Oktober 2019davon runter.
Jetzt erlebe ich mich zunehmend neu.
D.h. wieder Gewichtsabnahme, Muskelaufbau ist wieder mÃ¶glich, 100%Kontinent aber 1x nachts auf die Toilette. Die Erektion 
Ist auch halbwegs wieder gut.
Den Kontakt zu der Selbsthilfegruppe habe ich aus persÃ¶nlichen GrÃ¼nden angebrochen. Der PSA steigt zwar wieder ist aber mit 0,06ng/l OK.
Nadir war unter HAT bei 0,03
Hier besteht eigentlich meine grÃ¶Ãte Sorge. Ab wann muss man sich denn Sorgen machen?
Scheinbar verlÃ¤uft auch die Protonenbrdtrahlung bei jedem etwas anders.
Bleibt vom Corona Virus bitte vetschont
Dignity

----------


## flüstermann

@dignity,

von meinen Mitstreitern seinerzeits weiß ich, das Einer auch mit Metastierierung kämpft, nur hatte der zum Zeitpunkt der Erstbestrahlung bereits Metastasen (und mittlerweile schon 2. und 3. Bestrahlung hinter sich, war einer der Letzten im RPTC).

Die Anderen haben mir zumindest nicht berichtet, das sie etwas hätten.
Wie es bei mir ausschaut, erfahre ich am Donnerstag, persönlich rechne ich mit einem fortgeschrittenen metastierten Stadium, wobei ich auf oligo-metastiert hoffe.

Eine Anmerkung von mir persönlich:
- der Protonenstrahlbehandelte geht doch davon aus, das der Krebs mit der Bestrahlung erledigt ist. 
- Warum dann eine Hormonbehandlung? 
- Diese hemmt doch nur das Wachstum eines Krebses!, Wenn aber bestrahlt ist doch da nichts, oder?
- Sollte da doch was sein (außerhalb des Strahlgebietes oder bereits metastiert, wenn auch sehr klein), wird dessen Erkennung nur verzögert - so wie bei mir bis in den halbjährlichen Zyklus der PSA-Überwachung hinein- und es entsteht evtl. ein falsches Gefühl de Sicherheit.

Falsche Gedankengänge? Denke ich nicht!

lg

----------


## buschreiter

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchte man entartete Zellen, die sich einer Bestrahlung widersetzen, durch die Hormonbehandlung der Bestrahlung zugänglicher machen. Die Zellen sollen geschwächt werden und besser auf die Bestrahlung reagieren. Wenn das so sein sollte, wäre die Überprüfung des Erfolges mMn zweitrangig. Der zeigt sich ohnehin nach Absetzen der Medikamente.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchte man entartete Zellen, die sich einer Bestrahlung widersetzen, durch die Hormonbehandlung der Bestrahlung zugänglicher machen. Die Zellen sollen geschwächt werden und besser auf die Bestrahlung reagieren. Wenn das so sein sollte, wäre die Überprüfung des Erfolges mMn zweitrangig. Der zeigt sich ohnehin nach Absetzen der Medikamente.


Genauso ist es.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
wer Interesse an der Fragestellung hat, welches die Ursachen für eine verbesserte Wirkung bei RT plus ADT sein könnten, der kann in einem früheren thread aus dem Jahre 2015 dazu einiges zu vorgetragenen Erklärungsansätzen nachlesen. Ich habe die Forschungsszene in den letzten Jahren zu dieser Fragestellung nicht weiterverfolgt, aber ich halte nach wie vor die These der entscheidenden Rolle der DNA-Repair-Mechanismen für die plausibelste Erklärung. 
Daniel Schmidt war damals auch schon dabei und Respekt, dass er noch immer uns in diesem Forum hilfreich zur Seite steht.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Hartmut,

es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass Du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den damaligen ereignisreichen thread von Knut wieder aufgerufen hast!

Schade, dass viele der ursprünglichen Bilddateien auf der Strecke geblieben sind.
Erst am 27.12.2014 konnte man eine Grafik erkennen.




> Ich habe die Forschungsszene in den letzten Jahren zu dieser Fragestellung nicht weiterverfolgt, aber ich halte nach wie vor die These der entscheidenden Rolle der DNA-Repair-Mechanismen für die plausibelste Erklärung.


Ich meine, dass das, was in den damaligen folgenden Beiträgen erklärt wurde, auch heute noch Gültigkeit hat:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0315#post80315

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0388#post80388

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Harald,
keiner der beiden von dir vergötterten Herren Professoren war in der Lage, umfanglich und erschöpfend zu begründen, warum RT plus ADT besseren output generiert als RT alleine. Böckings Position ist schlicht falsch und widerlegt. Wenz' Erklärung ist zu banal und geht gar nicht auf die eindeutig synergetischen und gerade nicht nur additiven Effekte ein. Da waren wir in der Diskussion weiter. Sorry. Will aber nicht die alte Diskussion wieder aufleben lassen. Es sei denn, es finden sich neue Erkenntnisse. Ein Beitrag über solche neueren Erklärungsansätze wäre mir lieber gewesen. 
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ein Beitrag über solche neueren Erklärungsansätze wäre mir lieber gewesen.


Hartmut,

es wird wohl nie endgültig geklärt werden können, was richtig oder besser ist im Zusammenhang
 zu dem in Rede steheden Thema. Ich vermag auch nichts aus dem Hut herauszuzaubern. Deshalb 
beschränke ich mich kommentarlos auf die Einstellung der folgenden Links. Ich bitte um Nachsicht. 

https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...07_Heinzer.pdf

https://link.springer.com/content/pd...017-1563-x.pdf

https://books.google.de/books?id=3XJ...r%20RT&f=false

https://cme.medlearning.de/ferring/e...om/pdf/cme.pdf

https://www.univadis.de/viewarticle/...vorteil-660271

https://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de/fi...athway_PCA.pdf

Gruß vom Harald, der immer früh in die Heia geht.

----------


## hartmuth

Harald, was soll ich sagen? Keine deiner links können irgendetwas zum Thema beitragen. Dort stehen Dinge, die längst bekannt sind. Und es ist falsch zu schreiben und auch keine Ehrenrettung deiner Herren:



> es wird wohl nie endgültig geklärt werden können, was richtig oder besser ist im Zusammenhang zu dem in Rede steheden Thema.


Da ist der Buschreiter in seinem Verständnis der Sache intuitiv weiter wie der Böcking und der Wenz, wenn er schreibt:



> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchte man entartete Zellen, die sich einer Bestrahlung widersetzen, durch die Hormonbehandlung der Bestrahlung zugänglicher machen. *Die Zellen sollen geschwächt werden* und besser auf die Bestrahlung reagieren.


Aber lassen wir's. Möchte jetzt da nicht mehr weitermachen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hartmut,

wenn der Achim (buschreiter) das besser verstanden hat als die zitierten Götter, neige ich mein Haupt gern, um auch sein Verständnis zu verstehen.

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen und auch zusätzlich bei einem persönlichen Gespräch vermitteltes Wissen von einem kompetente Mediziner, sehen so aus:

Wenn während der Radiatio eine Hormonblockade, egal wie lange, stattfindet, lässt sich nicht festellen, was nun die Reduzierung der Tumormasse oder auch des PSA-Wertes erzielt hat.
Mir selbst wurde sowieso geraten, auf eine begleitende Hormontherapie zu verzichten. Und das war auch gut so, wie sich am späteren Ergebnis ablesen lässt.

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

*"Die Henne ist das klügste Geschöpf im Tierreich. Sie gackert erst, nachdem das Ei gelegt ist"*
(Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Harald

----------

